
Paged Out – experimental (one article == one page) free zine - kele
https://pagedout.institute/?page=issues.php
======
pmontra
The articles are interesting but the distribution is awkward, PDF. Reading PDF
on a phone is not convenient. Am I supposed to print it out? And how to link
to an article? I really wish they turn the zine in a set of web pages.

~~~
gynvael
This is a good point, which I gave quite a lot of thought when trying to
decide the format. But in the end I decided to go for paper-size to have a fix
space limitation - sadly this has the consequence of not being readable on a
phone.

While there are plans to make the PDF pages available as web pages (so you can
link them), they would still have the same layout. But actually now that you
mention it, there might be a way around that - I'll give it some more thinking
:)

Hopefully there will be some podcast recordings of some articles btw - that
would make it easier to "read" while in motion / having only a phone at hand.

------
yesenadam
The website seems to say absolutely nothing about what the zine is about, not
one word...which I found strange.

~~~
gynvael
Uhm, that's actually not true at all - if you enter the main page of the
website, the very fist sentence says:

`Paged Out! is a new experimental (one article == one page) free magazine
about programming (especially programming tricks!), hacking, security hacking,
retro computers, modern computers, electronics, demoscene, and other similar
topics.`

EDIT: DevOpsiarz on our discord pointed out to me that you might mean things
like excerpts from articles, "screenshots" of the zine, etc - i.e. typical
marketing content one might find on a magazine's website. In that case you're
right - I admit I'm bad at marketing. I'll try to make some changes based on
feedback - thanks!

~~~
yesenadam
Ah ok sorry, maybe some stuff isn't showing up on my rather old computer. By
main page you mean pagedout.institute? Which doesn't sound like a main page,
but it seems to be.

No, I do really mean I can't see one word about what the zine is about, at
all. I count 174 words, but not one about that. Hopefully that's just me. Good
luck!

Edit: I clicked both PDF links, they both said "The requested URL /asdf was
not found on this server."

Edit2: Ah, in my old browser the '\-- Gynvael -->' line of HTML didn't end the
comment, which went on for another page! Weird. Tried a different browser and
can see it fine. Sorry.

~~~
gynvael
yesenadam now I'm curious - what browser are you using? Sounds like something
that might be used on AmigaOS or sth?

~~~
yesenadam
haha I'm ashamed to admit it but Camino. Also Opera and OmniWeb as alternates.
Life with os x 10.4!

~~~
gynvael
Oh. I admit to not have expected that answer ;)

